# ghrp 2 what dose



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

got my self some ghrp 2 been told its a little stronger than ghrp6 what doses do you recomend am running in on its own for a month then will keep running it when i start my first test e cycle

also went to my needle exchange today trying to get slin pins and water they didnt know what i was on about lol

looks like i will have to buy online


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

200mcg 3-4xday


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> 200mcg 3-4xday


exellent thanks :thumb:

gonna try 3 times a day see how it goes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg BB GHRP-2 is more efficient and is believed to be approx 80mcg for a 100kg BB


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

coll_gt4 said:


> got my self some ghrp 2 been told its a little stronger than ghrp6 what doses do you recomend am running in on its own for a month then will keep running it when i start my first test e cycle
> 
> also went to my needle exchange today trying to get slin pins and water they didnt know what i was on about lol
> 
> looks like i will have to buy online


If its the same place as i go. Then you can get slin pins. Ask for the 1ml syringes, thats what they are. And ask for the small orange pins.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> If its the same place as i go. Then you can get slin pins. Ask for the 1ml syringes, thats what they are. And ask for the small orange pins.


let us know the place you use m8 and all drop in there at some point tomorrow do they give u sterile water too ?


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well the saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg BB GHRP-2 is more efficient and is believed to be approx 80mcg for a 100kg BB


what dose do you suddgest ? am 87 kg i heard this stuff was more effective never done anything like this before but have read up on them seems like a worth while thing to do if your body starts producing less gh as you get older


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well he said saturation is about 80mcg but you can still use more its just the more you use the more will be wasted but it will still use some of what you put in


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well he said saturation is about 80mcg but you can still use more its just the more you use the more will be wasted but it will still use some of what you put in


cool al probs just go with the doses you posted and see how i get on looking forward to it


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Why have you decided to use it?


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

fat loss mostly


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I don't mean to p1ss on your chips but you're probably going to be disappointed mate. There are much better things for fat loss.

I would only use it for healing joint injury personally.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Well I don't mean to p1ss on your chips but you're probably going to be disappointed mate. There are much better things for fat loss.
> 
> I would only use it for healing joint injury personally.


well ive got it now m8 still gonna be running it see what its like think all be trying one or two peptides as time goes on


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

What water were you going to mix it with mate..Should use bac water im lead to believe...


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

SPIKE1982 said:


> What water were you going to mix it with mate..Should use bac water im lead to believe...


i have heard that too had to order some i think you can use sterile water too its just that it dosent last as long as bac


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

coll_gt4 said:


> what dose do you suddgest ? am 87 kg i heard this stuff was more effective never done anything like this before but have read up on them seems like a worth while thing to do if your body starts producing less gh as you get older


well if the saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg man and GHRP-2 is approx 80mcg for a 100kg man divide the 80mcg by 100 then multiply by your weight in KG you have to do some work for yourself mate....


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well if the saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg man and GHRP-2 is approx 80mcg for a 100kg man divide the 80mcg by 100 then multiply by your weight in KG you have to do some work for yourself mate....


fair point pscasrb lol

thanks again


----------

